# why no 9mm??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe a dumb question but why does no one make a 9 Mm revolver? Or do they? I love revolvers but cant afford the expensive ammo. Just curious. Hg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you are speaking of the 9mm parabellum , there are a few out there, but the drawback is that the case is rimless and therefore would need to use half moon or full moon clips for the brass to be extracted....

and if you are just looking for cartridges in the 9mm family.... why not the .38 special, .38 super, .357 mag , 357 max, etc etc etc


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Taurus makes the pt-905 in 9mm


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruger makes a Single Action 357 Blackhawk that comes with an extra cylinder for 9mm.
Ruger® New Model Blackhawk® Convertible Single-Action Revolver Models


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Why limit yourself?*

Don't get me wrong. I'm a revolver guy; I have more six shooters than any other type of weapon (38/357s mainly), but I use them for fun at the range. When it comes to the 9mm, especially for self-defense, I have to ask, why limit myself to 6 rounds when 15 will do? Just an early morning thought.

May you favorite gun always be the one you are carrying.


----------

